# Petition art class, LIKE A BOSS!!



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

So, for our final project in my Foundations of Art class, we were supposed to do a triple self portrat of ourselves. I for one really didn't want to do that at all. I just sat there all class looking at the paper, listening to my iPod. My teacher kept yelling at me to just do it, but I didn't. Nether did a couple other people in my class. So, at the end of class she decided that we can either do the triple self portrait, or we can do a half self portrait, half animal face. I believe that is a win. So, now I am gonna do half my face and half a fox. Awesome, right?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

Stop being a baby and do the damn assignment. WTF. What the fuck are you doing in an art class if you don't want to do art or the assignments.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Get the fuck out of that class, you're wasting the teacher and the other students time. Why are you even there?


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

Not the fucking point!! I get to draw an animal self portrait!!


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> Get the fuck out of that class, you're wasting the teacher and the other students time. Why are you even there?




And fuck you 'cuz my teacher is always loving my art. She even commented on buying some of it once.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

mrperson379 said:


> Not the fucking point!! I get to draw an animal self portrait!!



No seriously, you're one of those guys the other people who are trying to learn perceive as jerks. Do the assignment. Stop being disruptive. If this was another class other people would think you're being a loser because "You're too good for the class" and not learning shit.

I feel sorry for the teacher because "I dunnnnnn waaaaaana"


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

mrperson379 said:


> And fuck you 'cuz my teacher is always loving my art. She even commented on buying some of it once.


 Empty compliment, no one would buy your art.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

No wait I get it, she saw your traced shit and said that, now it makes sense.


----------



## Ansitru (May 24, 2013)

I personally don't see why you're in art class if you're not going to do the assignments given to you.
They're given for a reason, you know.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

Self portraits are particularly challenging because it is in essence what art is about, dealing with our flaws and just learning how to see. Many times artists want to "pretty up" their portraits and end up not capturing themselves. This is why self portraits are a good practice for not only learning how to see (because a mirror is always available, and accessible) but a good demo on confronting our flaws within ourselves that reflect in art.

Drawing yourself half anthro/animal doesn't help with that. 

We don't care if your teacher loves you. Anymore than people care if our mothers and fathers still love us 
The point is to do the assignment and get better understanding of your foundations and stuff.


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2013)

You need to stop.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Self portraits are particularly challenging because it is in essence what art is about, dealing with our flaws and just learning how to see. Many times artists want to "pretty up" their portraits and end up not capturing themselves. This is why self portraits are a good practice for not only learning how to see (because a mirror is always available, and accessible) but a good demo on confronting our flaws within ourselves that reflect in art.
> 
> Drawing yourself half anthro/animal doesn't help with that.
> 
> ...


 I think I'll attempt a self-portrait now.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2013)

Getting to draw something you want by disrupting a lesson isn't a good thing. Not only does it make it more difficult for the teacher to assess your development in contrast to the rest of the class but it also robs other students of advice who are actually motivated to do the assignment.


----------



## RTDragon (May 24, 2013)

Wow OP was it a good idea to post this and not do what the teacher said. You really should have followed the directions.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> Wow OP was it a good idea to post this and not do what the teacher said. You really should have followed the directions.


 Every time the OP posts a thread I want to hit him with a stick.


----------



## RTDragon (May 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> Every time the OP posts a thread I want to hit him with a stick.



I prefer a piko piko hammer instead. Though i wonder what he will post next about in his class?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

OP fails at being BOSS ...on the other hand is why this person is BOSS


----------



## Saga (May 24, 2013)

Blah blah wasting her time blah gtfo art blah

also... why didnt she grill you for listening to your ipod in class? Shouldnt you be listening to her instruction?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 24, 2013)

Hey OP, lets trade places

I'd like to go to an art class that actually teaches about drawing where I have the intention of doing the fucking work


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> OP fails at being BOSS ...on the other hand is why this person is BOSS


 Whoa.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> Whoa.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


>


 That's creepy.


----------



## RTDragon (May 24, 2013)

A Thousand self portraits in four months this artist must have been practicing drawing for years.


----------



## Zenia (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> OP fails at being BOSS ...on the other hand is why this person is BOSS


Wow! That guy is a total boss. I should do more self portraits.

OP should have been kicked out of class and been given a failing grade for this assignment. You know what, my sister is a shitty artist, but she got an A in art class and did better than some of the way more talented students. Why is this you ask? It is because she did the assignments EXACTLY as the teacher asked them to be done, those other students tried to do their own thing and lost marks because of it. So not only do you fail, but so does your teacher for caving in to your selfishness.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

RTDragon said:


> A Thousand self portraits in four months this artist must have been practicing drawing for years.



Andrew "Android" Jones is well respected artist. His dedication working on art and exploring new ways to create it is very inspirational. 

[video=youtube;gCWyOFIih0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCWyOFIih0w[/video]


As you can see he does work that is considered abstract/representational but obviously he did the assignments of drawing, and has a lot of foundational groundwork done.

[yt]3I5w748gbfk[/yt]


http://metroid.wikia.com/wiki/Andrew_Jones

This is why guys like him get work, and others cry about assignments.

I wish they still sold his CA.org videos. I still have them and treasure them. I used to play them in the background while I drew.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 24, 2013)

I feel I need to interrupt that doing what 'simon says' really shouldn't be justification to get an A if you really _are_ 'shitty'.


----------



## Zenia (May 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel I need to interrupt that doing what 'simon says' really shouldn't be justification to get an A if you really _are_ 'shitty'.


The point is, even though she wasn't good, she still carried out the techniques that were taught in the class. That is what they were graded on. Their ability to complete the assignment using the techniques they were taught. I took the same class.


----------



## Golden (May 24, 2013)

mrperson379 said:


> Not the fucking point!! I get to draw an animal self portrait!!



That's... nice. Don't really see the difference between that and the original assignment.


----------



## Saga (May 24, 2013)

I don't mean to be that guy

but

you didn't petition 

you boycotted


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 24, 2013)

If I remember correctly btw, National Self Portrait Day is November 1st. Anyone want to prep for a try?


----------



## Zenia (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If I remember correctly btw, National Self Portrait Day is November 1st. Anyone want to prep for a try?


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8923356/
I did this a few months back... and while I failed at almost everything, I did finally manage to do eyes nicely.


----------



## Hewge (May 24, 2013)

Wait... There's a National Self Portrait Day? ._.

*Relieved to not live in the USA*


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> If I remember correctly btw, National Self Portrait Day is November 1st. Anyone want to prep for a try?


 Yes.


----------



## mapdark (May 25, 2013)

mrperson379 said:


> So, for our final project in my Foundations of Art class, we were supposed to do a triple self portrat of ourselves. I for one really didn't want to do that at all. I just sat there all class looking at the paper, listening to my iPod. My teacher kept yelling at me to just do it, but I didn't. Nether did a couple other people in my class. So, at the end of class she decided that we can either do the triple self portrait, or we can do a half self portrait, half animal face. I believe that is a win. So, now I am gonna do half my face and half a fox. Awesome, right?



No , it is definitely not awesome.

You're the kind of people i wanted to bitch-slap in art courses.

You know , the kind who would get the SAME EXACT assignment as everybody else but would complain about it and always try to find a way to weasel themselves into doing something different and the teachers only complied because they didn't want to deal with the drama.

In short , you MIGHT get the grades but it doesn't give you the experience the teacher is trying to give you.

You,re one of these damned "I want to draw anime  even though this is a realism class" kind of people. And everybody hates you.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 26, 2013)

Long story short, this is not the place you want to brag about being a little asshole in class.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 26, 2013)

Alright! I can see this was the hit of the forums this weekend! So, When I wrote this, My laptop was dying and I couldn't write all the details. First of all, this is a high school art class, more importantly, sophomore. There are 8 people in this class. Me and another senior in the class have extreme senioritis and we can't concentrate on anything. When I said my teacher was yelling at me, It was more joking if anything. I have a very sarcastic attitude about things, so don't take me seriously about everything. And no, I have never done any tracings in this class. I have always done the Assignments. It's just that we're at the final stretch and everything is getting harder.


----------



## Zenia (May 26, 2013)

Doesn't change anything. You are still horrible.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2013)

If things are getting harder, even if you have other work, rising to the challenge will be more rewarding than sticking in territory you're more familiar with. 

...I guess I am being a little hypocritical when I so this though because I chose to complete my foundation final pieces in paint on board, which is something I am pretty familiar with. My assignment was self-governed though; I was not instructed or obliged to put sand, glue or latex in the paint or to paint in an abstract way so I exercised my freedom not to.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2013)

mrperson379 said:


> It's just that we're at the final stretch and everything is getting harder.



All the more reason to start taking the class seriously. Whatever "senioritis" is, it's a myth, so stop making excuses for your laziness and incompetence. 

Also, at no point did anyone in this thread accuse you of tracing work for your class. The very fact that you brought this up without provocation is cause for suspicion.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> All the more reason to start taking the class seriously. Whatever "senioritis" is, it's a myth, so stop making excuses for your laziness and incompetence.
> 
> Also, at no point did anyone in this thread accuse you of tracing work for your class. The very fact that you brought this up without provocation is cause for suspicion.



Actually somebody did, saying that any compliments from his teacher were probably about traced art.



Teal said:


> No wait I get it, she saw your traced shit and said that, now it makes sense.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 26, 2013)

Zenia said:


> Doesn't change anything. You are still horrible.



Oh yes, I am a horrible person. You don't even know me! It's this one project that governs my whole state of being. I think I have an A in this class, I just really want to get out of high school, so this is just bothering me more than it would have earlier in the year. Nothing I'm doing is dragging anyone behind. At a high school level, the self portrait is a scary thing to take on. I really just don't want
 to draw myself. We just got out of an abstract series and it's gonna be difficult transitioning.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 26, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> All the more reason to start taking the class seriously. Whatever "senioritis" is, it's a myth, so stop making excuses for your laziness and incompetence.
> 
> Also, at no point did anyone in this thread accuse you of tracing work for your class. The very fact that you brought this up without provocation is cause for suspicion.




Actually, yes. Teal did.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 26, 2013)

I've drawn myself numerous times before. I'm no good at it, but I personally didn't find it a big thing to step up to. 

Anyway you're right that we can't call you a horrible person for disrupting an art class. It just wasn't a very wise decision.


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually somebody did, saying that any compliments from his teacher were probably about traced art.



Ahh ok, my bad. It's kind of late and I've been up since 6, my brain isn't functioning at full capacity atm.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 26, 2013)

Thank you. But I still have to point out I'm not disrupting anyone. This is one of those things where if you don't do it, you don't get a grade. This doesn't  effect anyone else in the class. And as I said, I'm not the only person in the class who did this. 

Oh, and to satisfy an earlier post, I wasn't using my iPod during lectures. Just when I was trying to find a way to draw this thing.


----------



## mrperson379 (May 26, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Ahh ok, my bad. It's kind of late and I've been up since 6, my brain isn't functioning at full capacity atm.



No prob


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 26, 2013)

You're still a wuss. Can't even do the assignment asked.

I don't see the point in giving you attention. All you do is come back with a smart ass remark and no proof you actually learned something other than being an irritating child.


----------

